# Ssshh don't tell mum...



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 2, 2011)

(I'm not really a bunny, im a puppy! _meow meow!_)


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 2, 2011)

Shhh! I'm a puppy too! hehe. This is how us doggies beg our hoomins for treats <3


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 3, 2011)

(All i have to do is show mum my puppy dog eyes and i get anything i want! ^.^)


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

these guys are just too cute, thank you for the warm and fuzzy pictures.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont need to be a puppy at all. I just GET what I WANT!!!!! Cause I am a queen. Long live queen Fraggles


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 3, 2011)

I would say Babbitty is puppy-like... But Babbitty is way cuter then any puppy!

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 3, 2011)

Hehe definitely cuter than a puppy! Mum used to be a dog person until she got us, now she's a crazy puppy rabbit lady! 

(I'm getting a little peckish...)


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 4, 2011)

Very, very cute little puppies. Fraggles did you give up your goal to be president in exchange to being a queen??lol. You are so cute you could be both.


----------

